# PNY memory card problem



## thewand (Aug 8, 2008)

something happened to my PNY memory card. it is a 2GB Optima Pro (133x). It will not let me open the folders on my PC like it usually does. here's what happens: 



















TIA

thewand

any clue to what happened or if my card is now a worthless heap of plastic and metal?


----------



## thewand (Aug 8, 2008)

i need to know really bad.  i am supposed to do photography for my grandparents' 50th anniversary tonight.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 8, 2008)

Put it in the camera, format it and try again. If that doesn't work, bin it, buy another card.


----------



## thewand (Aug 8, 2008)

tirediron said:


> Put it in the camera, format it and try again. If that doesn't work, bin it, buy another card.


how do i format it in the camera?

EDIT: nevermind, found it


----------



## thewand (Aug 8, 2008)

... still doesn't work, gonna have to get a new one on the way then


----------



## Garbz (Aug 8, 2008)

Wait after a format it's still doing it? Format it from windows by right clicking and clicking format. It looks like the filesystem is screwed since you have two identically named folders. This can be caused by older memory cards just suffering corruption when you write to them.

I second the bin it option.


----------



## usayit (Aug 8, 2008)

yeh me.. too...  get a new one...  

In my mind, a failed card has a higher chance of failing sooner rather than later.


----------



## thewand (Aug 9, 2008)

Well... i found out it was just the reader... tried it in a friends reader and worked fine.  thanks for the help anyways

thewand


----------

